# Taiwan narrow gauge



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

What does the gaurd rail actually do? Does it keep the wheels on the track?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

jbwilcox, that's correct. You will often see them on sharp curves and on bridges (then along both rails). Nice footage of Alishan railway - which is not a coal mine but used to be a logging railway, now a tourist line of course. Good to see #26 Shay in steam again!! I do not know the location of the cane line and the small quarry - perhaps coal indeed. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Good to see some equal opportunities for women working in the quarry railway. The lady starting the engine with a crank is impressive. 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Fun vid!
I liked how they kicked the switch point over, almost without looking. No ground throws, other than their boots!


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

It gives me hope for a backyard ride on railroad to see the slopes and rough track the shays and short work engines and trains can handle.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

A companion video of the same rr:


----------

